# rathlin head



## iaincampbell 57 (Jan 29, 2013)

looking for info on the rathlin head not the latest one the one sunk during the first world war i have info on someone who was a fireman on her thanks


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Iain,

The ship was not damaged but not sunk.

RATHLIN HEAD official number 110510 built in 1899, Ulster SS. Co., Ltd. (G. Heyn & Sons), Belfast.

25/5/1918: Torpedoed and damaged by U-46 (Hillebrand), SW of Ireland in position 49.40N, 12.00W, on a voyage from Swansea & Milford Haven - New Orleans in ballast.
Torpedoed again on 26th May, her Master, Captain W. J. Campbell succeeded in limping her to port with the assistance of a tug some two days after the attack, but three lives were lost. She was repaired and re-entered service, and following the war was returned to her owners in February 1919. She was demolished 10 years later in Rosyth by the Alloa Shipbreaking Co. Ltd. 

Salvage of s.s. "RATHLIN HEAD" by H.M. Tugs "CARTMEL" and "FLYING SPRAY" and H.M. Trawler "GEORGE ANDREW" between the 26th and 28th May 1918.

The three seamen lost on RATHLIN Head were
Issac Cinnamond - Fireman and Trimmer - 26/5/1918
Thomas Milliken - Fireman and Trimmer - 26/05/1918	
William James Rawe - Fireman and Trimmer - 26/5/1918.

Regards
Hugh


----------



## iaincampbell 57 (Jan 29, 2013)

thank you so much Hugh much appreciated as it has to do with family history never thought i would have got this so quick top marks will splice the mainbrace for this ship m8


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

george x rathlin head ( 2 ) - seen in durban 1971


----------



## harry t. (Oct 25, 2008)

https://youtu.be/AYfwiW12DLA - the Ulster Steamship Co.

the 1st Rathlin Head (1899)


----------

